# Saunders likely to be Portland coach (merged)



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Hoopshype has a couple of links to news stories which indicate that Flip Saunders decided to turn down meeting with Isiah Thomas and the Knicks, and is heading to Portland to meet with Paul Allen. It looks like Portland might have the inside track. :eek8:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*

This is great news if it's true. I'm happy to see Portland isn't dragging their feet on this one. I think in all our opinions he's the coach we would most like to have ..........(realisticly)


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*

Is Flip actually a good choice for Portland? I've read that he isn't great when it comes to discipline, or running a good practice. I think that with a young team, we need a strict disciplinarian for a coach.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*

Well as much as that may be true, it is purely a 100% upgrade from Cheeks. To me, at least that is a step forward. Secondly, he has done a great job developing young talent. A lot of players from Garnette to Wally World, Chauncy Billups and others have developed well with Saunders as their coach. Minnesota was not good when he took them over, and they progressed pretty well until the cancers (Spree and Cassell) were brought in. Any time you add two players like that, its just a matter of time before the team implodes.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*

Just about anyone is a 100% upgrade from Cheeks...

Flip is a bad choice in my opinion. Not because he isn't a good coach, but because he doesn't fit here. Not yet anyway. Maybe in a few years when our guys have grown up a bit. 

I still like Eric Musselman... :boohoo:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*

Read the NJ.com article 

I was hoping for Musselman, but Flip would be great too.... either one. Flip used us last time to get mroe money elsewhere. I hope he is not doing it again :twocents:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*



Talkhard said:


> Is Flip actually a good choice for Portland? I've read that he isn't great when it comes to discipline, or running a good practice. I think that with a young team, we need a strict disciplinarian for a coach.


I think that compared to Maurice, we don't need a Stalin. We just need someone with any semblance of discipline.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*



Talkhard said:


> Is Flip actually a good choice for Portland? I've read that he isn't great when it comes to discipline, or running a good practice. I think that with a young team, we need a strict disciplinarian for a coach.


Oh yeah, those always work great, don't they? That's why Bobby Knight has been so sought-after as an NBA coach.

People seem to forget that both Garnett and Marbury were young sprats when Saunders took over the 'Wolves. He'll be fine (or he WOULD be fine, if there was anything to this rumour) - he's the best coach out there who would actually consider Portland, and probably better for a young team than Phil "never developed a young player in his life" Jackson. It would be nice, though, to see the front office bring in some good locker-room vets of the Michael Curry, Terry Porter, Antonio Davis variety. They wouldn't even have to play much, they could just be Jack Haleys to our young Dennis Rodmans.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*



Hap said:


> I think that compared to Maurice, we don't need a Stalin. We just need someone with any semblance of discipline.


Agreed, and I definitely think Flip can fill that role. I would be ecstatic if he came here. I cant help but think of how passionate KG was for Flip, and that showed especially when he lost his job.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*



meru said:


> Oh yeah, those always work great, don't they? That's why Bobby Knight has been so sought-after as an NBA coach.
> 
> People seem to forget that both Garnett and Marbury were young sprats when Saunders took over the 'Wolves. He'll be fine (or he WOULD be fine, if there was anything to this rumour) - he's the best coach out there who would actually consider Portland, and probably better for a young team than Phil "never developed a young player in his life" Jackson. It would be nice, though, to see the front office bring in some good locker-room vets of the Michael Curry, Terry Porter, Antonio Davis variety. They wouldn't even have to play much, they could just be Jack Haleys to our young Dennis Rodmans.




You're so right. Pat Riley, Jeff Van Gundy, Chuck Daly, Red Aurbach, Rick Carlisle, Larry Brown and other coaches like them that don't take any crap from their players are horrible coaches. I mean just look at their winning percentages. I'll take Mo any day over those guys.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*

Musselman would be my top choice (and I still have my fingers crossed for the Blazers landing him), but I'd be perfectly happy with Flip.

PBF


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*



Trader Bob said:


> Flip used us last time to get mroe money elsewhere. I hope he is not doing it again :twocents:


Just because he didn't decide to coach Portland in the end doesn't mean that he used us...

Isn't it very possible (even likely) that he was very tempted by the Portland job, but decided that he wasn't ready to give up on Minnesota and Kevin Garnett? Or perhaps in the end he didn't feel like moving his family. 

For all we know, that decision could have been the hardest of his life. I think it's pretty unfair to assume that just because he didn't sign means that he was being manipulative. We shouldn't let such an assumption color our opinion of him as a coaching candidate or person.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*

Supposedly Flip was extremely successful as a coach in the CBA. He has been a coach in the NBA for 9.5 seasons. The Timberwolves are the only NBA job he has had, and he took them to the playoffs every season except this one. His cummulative winning percentage in the NBA is .557.

I think we have a guy with a proven track record, but he has always had KG, but that's about all he's had, the Timberwolves team has never been a really well balanced team until the last ocuple years, and then it was balanced with headcases who are on their last legs.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*

Flip would be a superb pickup, IMO.

Even when we were knocking them out of the playoffs in the first round, they had a team that seemed to be seriously overachieving. Their offense was always solid - lots of ball movement and solid shot selection. Their defense wasn't bad either...

We don't need a disciplinarian as a head coach. What we need is someone who is a damn good coach who will earn the respect of the players, and Flip is someone who should be able to do that.

If he can get KG to believe in him so strongly, he might just do wonders for Darius and Zach.

Perhaps Musselman would be a better pickup, perhaps not. This is good news though that we have a solid shot at Flip. Even if he doesn't end up taking us to the title, he will help build this team back up to respectability pretty quick (management permitting).


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*

Ya while we can't verify that he just used Portland for money, I can say that as a Blazer fan I still felt "Slighted" about the way the whole thing went down. Nothing can be proven, but it doesn't leave me with a good feeling in my gut still, probably because I wanted him as the coach and not Cheeks. 

Now that being said, I would give good Kudos to management by signing a good coach right away while they are still available if this does happen. As a fan, I want the best for the Blazers, and as people said above, I agree that he is probably one of the best available, which is by far, better then waiting too long, and then getting turned down a few times, and then getting stuck with some loser like Cheeks. A coach with a multi year commitment will help stablize the team, let them know who is in charge, and allow the young guys to begin building a relationship with the guy they know will be their coach for at least a few years.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*

One more post on Flip.

Continuing with the Miles idea...

Take Darius Miles' questionable attitude, throw in some serious off-court issues - enough to almost instantly flame out of the league. What do you get?

Eddie Griffin.

Flip managed to get Eddie to play ball this year and play well, when he was on the brink of never playing NBA ball again. That's impressive to me, and I think it bodes well for Miles and perhaps Zach as well.

The fact that he couldn't handle Cassell and Sprewell (on the same team?!?) doesn't say much. I'm really not sure who could for long. They are both in their own right serious coach killers. Them joining forces should have gotten McHale fired, not Flip.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*

Yep Cassel and Spree together is like turning the Evil version of the Wonder Twins against Flip...


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*



Talkhard said:


> Is Flip actually a good choice for Portland? I've read that he isn't great when it comes to discipline, or running a good practice. I think that with a young team, we need a strict disciplinarian for a coach.


That's what they were saying back when we hired PJ Carlisimo :dead: 

If the players are un-teachable, get rid of them. Do you honestly think they'll respond better to a "diciplinarian"?!?!!? That will just make them act worse.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*



Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Take Darius Miles' questionable attitude, throw in some serious off-court issues - enough to almost instantly flame out of the league. What do you get?
> Eddie Griffin.
> Flip managed to get Eddie to play ball this year and play well, when he was on the brink of never playing NBA ball again. That's impressive to me, and I think it bodes well for Miles and perhaps Zach as well.


This is a very good point. In fact, Saunders has a history of making projects finally blossom. Chauncey Billups was essentially a washout until he came to Minny, and put together his first very good season. Same with Troy Hudson. Both PGs, which should encourage us about Telfair.



> The fact that he couldn't handle Cassell and Sprewell (on the same team?!?) doesn't say much. I'm really not sure who could for long. They are both in their own right serious coach killers. Them joining forces should have gotten McHale fired, not Flip.


Agreed. I think we should be more impressed that for one season (i.e., last year) Flip actually got them to play well. They're old, overpaid and breaking down, so a flameout was pretty much inevitable. And hey, every team Larry Brown has coached has eventually quit on him, and nobody's doubting that he's a good coach.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*



Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Flip managed to get Eddie to play ball this year and play well, when he was on the brink of never playing NBA ball again. That's impressive to me, and I think it bodes well for Miles and perhaps Zach as well.


Excellent point, I hadn't thought about that. 

I'm not convinced Flip is the "best" choice, but I am convinced it is a good choice (and quite likely best choice available). The sooner they sign him the better, don't let him get away.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*

WOuld be very happy with this choice, I just hope it comes true.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*



Blazer Ringbearer said:


> One more post on Flip.
> 
> Continuing with the Miles idea...
> 
> ...


GOOD POST!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*

I just hope it's done soon, so we can stop worrying about not having a coach, and start worrying about who we want to keep and get rid of.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*

IMO, this is good news if it's true. Flip is probably the second most sought after coach on the market this year and he'd be a great pick-up for the Blazers. Beyond his coaching abilities, I like what this seems to say about the direction the Blazers are taking. Flip isn't likely to buy into a longterm rebuilding situation with multiple losing seasons in the offing. If the Blazers are going to get him, it would seem likely that they've convinced him that they plan on using their "chips" (as Masbee calls NVE, SAR, Damon, etc.) to try to bring in some solid veterans to beef up the lineup. Having Flip in place as coach before this summer tells the NBA that the Blazers are serious about getting back into contention and makes the franchise more attractive to the kind of players that we'd like to see brought in this summer. I hope we get him.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*

The way the team is now, players wise, there are a lot of personell decisions that need to be made and the sooner we land a coach the more time he has to evaluate game tape and talk to the players, and the sooner he can help with providing input on what direction the team needs to take.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*

While I am not going to cry over spilled milk between Flip and Eric Mussleman... I totally agree with Hap and E_blazer for the reasons pointed out... we are showing the league we are serious about getting back to respectability. It would also be an indication that we are going to get serious about remodeling the roster, hopefully with some legitimate vets

While I have had some threads wondering when we will start our coaching search... if we get Flip I will be very happy

I sure wish it had happened when we hired Mo insted


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*



meru said:


> ....It would be nice, though, to see the front office bring in some good locker-room vets of the Michael Curry, Terry Porter, Antonio Davis variety. They wouldn't even have to play much, they could just be Jack Haleys to our young Dennis Rodmans.


Nice idea....but we have our entire bench made up of Small Forwards!!!!


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*

IMO, Flip is the 2nd best coach on the market, behind Phil. I know some would put him at #3, but my point is still all the same....

For us to get the 2nd or 3rd best coach on the market when our coaching job doesn't appear on paper to be a top 5 job, Flip would be an incredible hire. If we don't Flip, I still don't think Muss would come, so we'd really have to go down to the bottom of the barrel.

Most everyone said Mo didn't understand the X's and O's, and that's the type of coach we needed. Well Flip is going to be the best all-around X's and O's coach on the entire market, so this hire would be a slam dunk, as I've said all along..


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*

I still think Adelman might be available at the end of the season....

I have said all along that Muss is who I want as the coach, a young coach to work with young players sounds good to me....

Terry Porter intrigues me as well...

I'm just glad their getting their search underway early....


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*

How about this for the grandest scenario of them all. 

The Maloof Bros. instruct Petrie to fire his long time friend Rick Adelman. He says no and is asked to resign. Portland Fires Nash and brings in Petrie and Adelman. Terry Porter fired from Milwaukee is brought back as an assistant to Adelman who spends a few more years grooming him to become our next coach.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*

Petrie, Adelman, Porter, Kersey, ?

and Girgurich 


not bad....


----------



## azsun18 (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*

Isnt Eddie a FA also, maybe if we land Flip he will come along for the ride. Solid big man off the bench.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*



NateBishop3 said:


> Just about anyone is a 100% upgrade from Cheeks...
> 
> Flip is a bad choice in my opinion. Not because he isn't a good coach, but because he doesn't fit here. Not yet anyway. Maybe in a few years when our guys have grown up a bit.
> 
> I still like Eric Musselman... :boohoo:


I think Musselman is intriguing too, HOWEVER I am not convinced he is the better choice here. Musselman is a disciplinarian and in today's NBA for better or worse, most players do not respond to that unless you have the credentials to back it up...Musselman does not. His players tuned him out in GS and I feel eventually POR players would as well. 

I think he has a bright mind and is a hard worker, and maybe he has leaned some lessons, but IMO the current makup of this team does not mesh well with him.

I am not super high on Saunders either, but he does carry some respect & he is more of a communicator. I think establishing some respect for the POR franchise will definitely be a requirement in the hiring of the coach. Saunders does that.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*



azsun18 said:


> Isnt Eddie a FA also, maybe if we land Flip he will come along for the ride. Solid big man off the bench.




No more head cases please.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*

Hiring Flip Saunders would be one of the few good things Blazers management has done for a while now. I would be overjoyed if we hired him. Anyone that thinks we need to bring in a disciplinarian is out of touch with today's NBA.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*



ebott said:


> Hiring Flip Saunders would be one of the few good things Blazers management has done for a while now. I would be overjoyed if we hired him. Anyone that thinks we need to bring in a disciplinarian is out of touch with today's NBA.




I think the thing people confuse the most is the difference between a disciplinarian and a coach that commands respect. I think what most people want is a guy that gets along with his players, but if one steps out of line then he will deal with it quickly and swiftly. 


Chuck Daly was a disciplinarian, yet his players loved him and respected him. Mo wasn't and his players loved him but didn't respect him. 

And I think your comment about todays NBA is what's wrong with the sport. If todays players don't want to listen to someone have them go out in the real world and get a job with all their skill. 

I personaly can't wait until the league finaly says "F" you and starts treating them like they get treated. The league would bounce back, but those players wouldn't.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*



mediocre man said:


> I think the thing people confuse the most is the difference between a disciplinarian and a coach that commands respect. I think what most people want is a guy that gets along with his players, but if one steps out of line then he will deal with it quickly and swiftly.
> 
> 
> Chuck Daly was a disciplinarian, yet his players loved him and respected him. Mo wasn't and his players loved him but didn't respect him.
> ...


I agree, the players get away with so much and the only reason they do is because we as fans let them. I think that the only way the NBA would really step in and say "F" you would be if "we" as fans just plan stopped going to the games and buying the products. Money talks and "BS" walks, always has, always will. I know that attendance is down, but it is going to take more than that to crack down on the "better than thou" player.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*

Current rumors show the league is trying to stiff the players. The reason they want to lower the amount of years a player can sign for is because of that very reason. Too many players have burned teams and getting lazy after signing for 6-7 years. In the new CBA, they want to have FA sign for 3 years max and 4 years for our own FA. More player will be playing for contracts and more will be in their last year of their current deal which gives teams more flexability to ship players away. If the owners can get this deal signed off, it will really help teams deal with players with attitude and poor work ethic. I really hope it goes through.
Flip is one of the better X and O coaches which is good for young players. Maybe he can hire a assistant that is the disciplinarian. The current Blazer team doesn't bother me that much with attitude problems. The DMiles situation bothered me some, but lets see what a new coach can do with Miles or trade him this summer.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*

if we get Flip great


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*Flip Saunders report FALSE!!! I knew it was too good to be true!*

New york times said it was laughable and not true. 

Also that little punk Collison seems to think Roy Williams is too good for us...when asked about him coaching teh Blazers...collison scuffed at the idea it was even a possibility! F-HIM and is overated sonics.

Wow...our managment sucks.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*



Utherhimo said:


> if we get Flip great


Yeah, I would really like to see Flip here too, but it was just a rumor:



> Contrary to a report there is no meeting scheduled between Flip Saunders and Trial Blazer owner Paul Allen. "That's just not happening," said someone in the know. Portland is just beginning its coaching interviewing process. From the looks of things (this is purely speculation) GM John Nash will be rehired when his contract expires at the end of June and will be part of that process.


LINK


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Flip Saunders report FALSE!!! I knew it was too good to be true!*



mixum said:


> Wow...our managment sucks.


Which part of OUR are you exactly?


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*



Blazer Freak said:


> LINK


Page Not Found

The page you are looking for cannot be found or does not exist on NYPOST.COM.

The rumor is a rumor apparently.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Flip Saunders report FALSE!!! I knew it was too good to be true!*



Target said:


> Which part of OUR are you exactly?


:laugh: Exactly. 1st Mixum, I also saw the article and they never said it was laughable, they said that a "person in the know" told them. So in other words, they could easily not even have a source. And 2nd, who gives a flying **** what Collison says? What has he done in teh NBA? Not really anything.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Saunders likely to be Portland coach*



Target said:


> Page Not Found
> 
> The page you are looking for cannot be found or does not exist on NYPOST.COM.
> 
> The rumor is a rumor apparently.


:laugh: Sorry, It's on Hoopshype.com, about half way down teh page.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Flip Saunders report FALSE!!! I knew it was too good to be true!*



mixum said:


> New york times said it was laughable and not true.
> 
> Also that little punk Collison seems to think Roy Williams is too good for us...when asked about him coaching teh Blazers...collison scuffed at the idea it was even a possibility! F-HIM and is overated sonics.
> 
> Wow...our managment sucks.



I'm not sure if this really means anything.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Flip Saunders report FALSE!!! I knew it was too good to be true!*



mixum said:


> New york times said it was laughable and not true.


Uh, actually that's the New York POST, not the times. Now Peter Vecsey is reliable? Riiiiight.

And nowhere does it say that the report was 'laughable' This is all Vecsey says:

'Contrary to a report there is no meeting scheduled between Flip Saunders and Trial Blazer owner Paul Allen. "That's just not happening," said someone in the know. Portland is just beginning its coaching interviewing process. From the looks of things (this is purely speculation) GM John Nash will be rehired when his contract expires at the end of June and will be part of that process.'


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Flip Saunders report FALSE!!! I knew it was too good to be true!*

Right, now NY has their panties all up in a bunch because Saunders didn't want to meet with Isaiah Thomas. Cry us a river, New York.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm more interested in Flip Murray than Flip Saunders.....


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> I'm more interested in Flip Murray than Flip Saunders.....


I think you're overestimating the impact that a guy like Flip Murray would have on the team. Though he seems like a promissing young player he also looks like the classic case of a guy that put up big numbers on a bad team. Last year when Seattle was losing most of its games Murray was a big part of the equation. This year they're a top team and Flip isn't playing nearly as much. 

Now if we were talking about Michael Redd or Joe Johnson I'd happily get one of them, in a bizarre world where we can get a hold of a player by not trying to hire a coach, instead of Flip Saunders. 

Unfortunately our best method for improving right now is by getting a better coach. I think Flip is the best one out there. End of story.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

I'm not a huge fan of Flip...but I'd much rather have him than anyone else who is actually available. If we could get Phil Jackson...well, that is another story (regardless of the 10 mil a year), but realistically, I think that Flip is the best choice for our team of young players. 

I'm not a huge fan of Flips...and there are lots of other coaches I'd rather have...but I think that Flip is the best one as of right now and will have to do. 

Now hopefully we can get him.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

> I think the thing people confuse the most is the difference between a disciplinarian and a coach that commands respect


Three cheers for mediocre man! And a chocolate!

EVERY great coach, college or pro, male or female, can be tough when that is required. You hear of coaches tossing players from practice, getting in their faces, and the better the player the more likely they are to be called on the carpet if they underachieve. That does not mean the coach is not connecting with the players or that he/she is a disciplinarian in the sense of arbitrary rules, screaming for its own sake, humiliating players, treating them like children, etc. But a great coach will not let players get away with anything but their best. And if he/she is a great coach, the players are willing to listen because they know that it can only help them. Any who are not willing are gone. 

I also am not losing sleep over unattributed quotes in the New York _Post._


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I hope this happens Flip is the guy I want


----------

